# Halloween/Birthday Party



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am turning 25 five days before Halloween, so I have decided to have a birthday/Halloween party on the Saturday before Halloween and the night before my birthday. I was going to have a graveyard themed party, but after a discussion with my friend, I decided I wanted to have a Hell themed party. I sort of want the theme to include a mockery to the right wing of Christianity. Basically that the right wing was right that those that don't agree with them are going to Hell. I kind of want to create the atmosphere that Hell is better than Heaven. I am kind of having trouble really knowing what to use for decorations and food. 

In regards to decorations here is what I have so far:

- Flames made out of construction paper or tissue paper that signifies fire to put around the base of the walls in my living room and entry way.

- Red balloons to also signify fire. 

- Candles

I don't want anything that is too sacrilegious. 

My party is going to start around 10PM and everyone is going to be over 21, so it is a drinking party. I plan to have a spiked punch for everyone and finger foods. I have no clue what type of foods though. Does anyone have any ideas for decorations and food? Thanks!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I did a Martini Lounge in hell a few years ago. Maybe my pics will give you some ideas.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Zactak...check out the sections on food in this same area

red dyed sheets on all the walls..and the yellow and orange flames


----------

